# Wikipedia removed their comparison page of Canon EOS cameras



## ourmark (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi

This Wikipedia page was one which I went back to a lot. I had it bookmarked I used it so much:

https://web.archive.org/web/2020041.../wiki/Comparison_of_Canon_EOS_digital_cameras 

Since Wikipedia removed it, the version stored on the Wayback Machine will go out of date.

I wonder if anyone knows of a similar alternative?

If not, is it something that CR could host? Current cameras could have affiliate links like the Buyer's Guide. Older ones could link to a used camera seller with a similar affiliate scheme. I'm not too familiar with US vendors, as I am in the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 18, 2020)

I also miss the Canon DSLR comparison table.
I think Canonrumors could provide that service to its users.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2020)

Try Here:






Template:Canon EOS digital cameras - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi ourmark.
Perhaps we could ask Wikipedia to create the page for us?
“_The page "Canon comparison" does not exist. You can ask for it to be created, but consider checking the search results below to see whether the topic is already covered.” ‍

Cheers, Graham. _



ourmark said:


> Hi
> 
> This Wikipedia page was one which I went back to a lot. I had it bookmarked I used it so much:
> 
> ...


----------



## ourmark (Jul 19, 2020)

That's wild. The timeline template is still being maintained, as are pages for each camera model. Yet for some reason, the table presenting / summarisig the same data was deleted!

I'll try requesting that the page be created as Valvebounce suggests and see what happens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi ourmark.
I just spent a while looking to see if there was a way to get it undeleted, I'm stumped. 
I have just saved the page to my laptop! 

Cheers, Graham.



ourmark said:


> That's wild. The timeline template is still being maintained, as are pages for each camera model. Yet for some reason, the table presenting / summarisig the same data was deleted!
> 
> I'll try requesting that the page be created as Valvebounce suggests and see what happens.


----------



## ourmark (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah the interface is awful. Because the page has been deleted, it redirects to a generic "landing page" which makes it almost impossible to find information about the deletion or say anything about the deleted page. I tried, but I don't hold out much hope.


----------

